# problem: schraube am schaltauge



## ottokarina (6. September 2007)

versuche grad ein altes karakoram aufzubauen. der erste schritt war recht leicht. erstmal runter mit dem ganzen alten zeug. doch war auch gleich noch mein schaltauge verbogen, deswegen kam das auch gleich ab. allerdings hab ich da jetzt noch ne schraube drin hängen und keine ahnung wie ich die wieder raus kriegen soll. (läßt sich nämlich nicht einfach rausschrauben. da scheint wohl das gewinde in der mitte rum zu sein)
hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## ottokarina (6. September 2007)

da ich mir eh ein neues schaltauge bestellen muss, wollt ich bei der gelegengheit mal fragen ob nicht irgendwer anderes auch gleich eins möchte (zwecks porto sparen)
oder hat gar noch wer eins übrig für die gt vor '93?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (6. September 2007)

Mal mit ner Zange probiert ?


----------



## oliversen (6. September 2007)

"Gewaltig isch dees Schlosser's Kraft, wenn er mit langem Hebel schafft"

Ganz im Ernst: ein bisschen WD40 oder so etwas aufs Gewinde und mit einer Kombi- oder Pumpenzange ran. Das sollte den Trick tun.

Viel Erfolg!!!

oliversen


----------



## ottokarina (6. September 2007)

hab ich ja auch schon versucht. deswegen ist ja auf der einen seite von der schraube schon gar keine gewinde mehr zu sehen.

ist denn eigentlich ein gewinde in dem loch, wo die schraube drinsteckt? oder ist das nur ein loch?


----------



## cleiende (6. September 2007)

Dremel nehmen, Schlitz reinschneiden, Schraubenzieher rein, Hebel dran.
vorher Caramba über Nacht einwirken lassen.
Nachdem Du bereits die rohe gewalt hast walten lassen wird es jetzt nicht einfacher.


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. September 2007)

Versuch doch mal den Teil wo das Gewinde weg ist oben und unten gerade zu Feilen so das ne Zange "anecken" kann und halt hat! Sollte sich dann rausdrehen lassen,oder!?


----------



## mountymaus (6. September 2007)

So wie ich das sehe, ist das doch die Schraube, mit der das Schaltauge überhaupt fest gemacht wird. Wie hast Du das Schaltauge denn überhaupt los bekommen

Bei mir sieht das Ganze so aus:









Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, die Schraube vorsichtig rauszubohren. Verlangt natürlich viel Fingerspitzengefühl.


----------



## Kruko (6. September 2007)

Mal eine Frage:

Was für ein Schaltauge saß an dem Rad? Sieht mir aus, als ob es ein 08/15 Schaltauge war, welches von außen montiert wurde. Wenn es so ist und Du das Originale montieren willst, kannst Du den Gewindebolzen aus bohren. Es macht keinen Sinn, dass dort ein Gewinde im Rahmen ist!!

Das richtige findest Du hier!!

https://www.betd.co.uk/product_list.asp?CategoryID=100

Ist das Schaltauge No. 107


----------



## ottokarina (6. September 2007)

also da war schon das originale schalttauge dran. hab einfach an der schraube gedreht bis es ab war. hat sich ganz normal abschrauben lassen. die schraube allerdings kam dabei nicht raus. die läßt sich ohne ende drehen, bleibt aber an ihrer stelle. wahrscheinlich ist das gewinde in der mitte auch schon ausgenudelt.

aber mit härte und gefühl werd ich das ding schon irgendwie knacken. hoffentlich


----------



## Kruko (7. September 2007)

Poste doch mal bitte ein Bild des alten Schaltauges. 

Die Schraube, die in Deinem Rahmen steckt wäre dafür VIEL zu lang. Die originale Schraube ist eine Senkkopfschraube die maximal so lang sein darf wie das Ausfallende breit ist. 

Deswegen bleibe ich dabei:
Das ist nicht original!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (7. September 2007)

Ich klebe Dir hier heute abend mal ein Bild von nem originalen Schaltauge am Karakoram rein, denke das wird für Klarheit sorgen.


----------



## Kruko (7. September 2007)

@ cleiende

Mir brauchst Du kein Schaltauge posten. Wir haben zu Hause den selben Karakoram stehen. Wenn ich mir aber von beiden Rahmen das Ausfallende anschaue, kann irgendetwas am "defekten"Rahmen nicht stimmen.

Hier unser Rahmen:





Und hier der defekte






Das Schaltauge ist ja von hinten fixiert und man kann es normalerweise nur lösen, wenn die Schraube kpl. raus ist. Außerdem welchen Sinn soll es machen, dass im Rahmen ein Gewinde ist, wenn man diesem was befestigen will. So lang, wie die Schraube am defekten Rahmen ist, würde sie in den Zahnkranz ragen. 

Nächste Frage ist, wieso ist die Farbe am defekten Rahmen so beschädigt? Das passiert doch nur, wenn dort was befestigt war.


----------



## ottokarina (7. September 2007)

um mal noch etwas klarheit in die ganze sache zu bringen:

das schaltauge war original. (kenn ja auch die bilder von betd) allerdings wars etwas laienhaft befestigt. das ging auch ganz leicht ab, indem ich an der schraube gedreht hab. nur die schraube kam nicht mit raus.

es ist kein gewinde im rahmen. zumidest bei mir nicht (mehr). die stelle scheint mir auch viel zu schmal für nen gewinde. wieso auch. gibt ja schließlich wirklich keinen sinn.
und wieso die farbe an dieser stelle weg, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. als ich das bekommen hab, war da nix dran befestigt.

und übrigens die schraube ist raus. mit viel härte, einer großen zange und etwas gefühl hab ich die da raus geholt. hat jetzt auch kein gewinde mehr. ich hab bloß überhaupt keine ahnung wie die jemand da reingekriegt hat.  aber was solls sie ist draußen


----------



## Bastieeeh (7. September 2007)

Ich würde sagen, da hat jemand in der Vergangenheit mal versucht, ein Schaltwerk direkt dranzuschrauben. Könnte doch von der Schraubenlänge her hinkommen, oder?


----------

